# Editor Issues



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> There are 2 links there



Thisis getting annoying. There were two links there and I saw them when I postedthis from a Windows 7/Office 2010 laptop. Now I log in and see that one hasgone missing. The word spacing issues from Office 2010 to MT is annoying enough but the link issues with thisconfig is becoming maddening as it applies to MT

The missing link on Moral relativism


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thisis getting annoying. There were two links there and I saw them when I postedthis from a Windows 7/Office 2010 laptop. Now I log in and see that one hasgone missing. The word spacing issues from Office 2010 to MT is annoying enough but the link issues with thisconfig is becoming maddening as it applies to MT
> 
> The missing link on Moral relativism



Both links are still on mine!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Both links are still on mine!








Here are all 3

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_relativism


http://amp.utdallas.edu/pdfs/200812/09_bendower_history.pdf


http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/moral-relativism/



And if I added those all at once... they became one link. So I had to add one, save the post, edit the post, add the second one, save post, edit post, add the third one, save post

AND now I cannot add anyhing before the above line of text or the whole thing will delete itself






MT does not appear to me Windows 7 Office 7 friendly or my network is not MT friendly or possibly a little of both&#8230;.either way this is getting REALLY annoying


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Here are all 3
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_relativism
> 
> ...



Your post said two and there were two!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Your post said two and there were two!



There were 2 in Moral relativism in my first post and third following in the same post. Howeer what I saw in my first post after I loged in later was 

Relativism and the word Moral had gone missing.

There are 3, you read my previous post to soon. I had to edit a few times to get all the links to show up.

Link 1 was in Moral

Link 2 was in Relativism 

Which is why there was this "< There are 2 links there" after Relativism

And link 3 was "Don&#8217;t judge the past just by today&#8217;s standards"

But the word Moral seemed to vanish...which I see as rather Ironic based on what this post/thread is discussing


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2011)

Xue, theres a few updates I need to put in, will try to do them this weekend. Might fix some issues.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to read your post too soon! 

Might not be the site, it's Mischief Night here and it could be catching!


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2011)

Xue, just take a deep breath and chant....

Linnnuxxxxxxxx........Linnnuxxxxxxx........Linnnnnuxxxxxxx.......


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2011)

Carol said:


> Xue, just take a deep breath and chant....
> 
> Linnnuxxxxxxxx........Linnnuxxxxxxx........Linnnnnuxxxxxxx.......




Hmmm.....


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2011)

Carol said:


> Xue, just take a deep breath and chant....
> 
> Linnnuxxxxxxxx........Linnnuxxxxxxx........Linnnnnuxxxxxxx.......



Oh how very odd.  Does someone else see a space between the N and the U in the final Linnnnnuxxxxxxx?  

Its not there when I type it.  Not there on the screen when I quote the text, but once posted, its there.

Bob?  Whadja dooo?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2011)

no clue. editor quirk I expect. Its not in the text, just displays odd.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Xue, theres a few updates I need to put in, will try to do them this weekend. Might fix some issues.



Cool, no rush, I jsut will not add any links for now



Carol said:


> Oh how very odd.  Does someone else see a space between the N and the U in the final Linnnnnuxxxxxxx?
> 
> Its not there when I type it.  Not there on the screen when I quote the text, but once posted, its there.
> 
> Bob?  Whadja dooo?



I run into this constantly with cut and pat from Word 2010 to MT 

This is what happens

Before I edit, after paste, and clear formatting

Piquaun is splitting fist and the element is metal. Zuanquanis drilling fist and the element is water. Bengquan is smashing fist and theelement is wood. Paoquan is pounding fist and the element is fire. Hengquan iscrossing fist is earth.

After I edit on MT

Piquaun is splitting fist and the element is metal. Zuanquan is drilling fist and the element is water. Bengquan is smashing fist and the element is wood. Paoquan is pounding fist and the element is fire. Hengquan is crossing fist is earth.

And don't get me started on the link problems




Carol said:


> Xue, just take a deep breath and chant....
> 
> Linnnuxxxxxxxx........Linnnuxxxxxxx........Linnnnnuxxxxxxx.......



Wait a minute...EUREKA... I figured it out... I am running a Windoes 64 bit PC with a Mac wide screen and it is looking for a Linux based OS


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep, I see the space, Carol.  For Xue, what I have to do is put a return after each link and 'de-couple' the first character of the next line (i.e. 'Unlink').  That keeps them all seperate - of course if you are trying to make a sentence of links then that doesn't help, altho' the Unlink might (the board software turns them back into links when you post).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Yep, I see the space, Carol.  For Xue, what I have to do is put a return after each link and 'de-couple' the first character of the next line (i.e. 'Unlink').  That keeps them all seperate - of course if you are trying to make a sentence of links then that doesn't help, altho' the Unlink might (the board software turns them back into links when you post).



Oh its taking the second line at time and links become one and in the case of earlier today one just simply vanished

I have had to copy everything into note pad and make sure that there were at least 2 lines between the link and any test or it simply will not work and today it did not matter at all. I had to add each link individually or it would not work and even then one vanished before my eyes.




Pardon all. it is just annoying today.... now back to your regularly scheduled argumentabout Islam


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2011)

I split these off the Study post.


vBulletin is in beta for 4.18. When it's released I'll do the upgrade and hopefully that will resolve some of these issues. I can't recreate them, though I have a few of my own quirks I hope are fixed soon.  For those so interested, vBulletin is using a modified CKEditor.


----------

